# Lynda La Plante Daily Mail



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Noticed this over someone's shoulder on the train this morning and thought some may be interesting.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1086339/Prime-Suspect-writer-Lynda-La-Plante-miscarriages-menopause-joy-adopted-son.html

Ta,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've commented on the line that her fertility treatment caused her early menopause - what rot!

It'll be hours before it shows up though, I'm guessing...


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought it was lovely that she is finally a mum and sounds like she is making an excellent job of it!!  
Pobby x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is indeed - I had an issue with the reporter saying IVF brought on an early menopause, but typically, my comment didn't make it.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

yes, interesting to read she had used ALL her eggs! they just write anything dont they?!! x


----------

